# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES > PRO NEWS >  Video footage of Levrone race

## malidfa

http://bodybuilding.com/fun/bigrace.htm

----------


## RageControl

wow he was did pretty good.
 :Shocked:  look at gunters arms!

----------


## houseofpain

those are inspirational arms.....makes me work harder.

----------

